# sen / hän / tämä + impersonal clause



## Gavril

Iltaa,

In a recent thread, I wrote



> Esimerkiksi Sandy oli nimensä perusteella 19. hurrikaani, joka havaittiin (*sen* ollessa esivaiheessa) vuoden 2012 kaudella, koska "s" on englanninkielisen aakoston 19. kirjain.



Was it correct to write _sen_ here (referring to Sandy), or should it have been _tämän_ or another word?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Hi Gavril,

"Sen" sounds just perfect to my ear.

Instead, I'm not sure about "kaudella". Do you mean "aikana"?

(I noticed this "kaudella" in the other thread but I didn't want to treat it there as it wasn't the main question.)


----------



## Gavril

I meant "season", as in, "during the 2012 hurricane season". Is _kausi_ not used for this?


----------



## Hakro

OK, Gavril, now I understand. _Kausi_ is just the right word here.


----------

